

Van Gogh’s Paintings Get Tilt-Shifted - soofy
http://www.artcyclopedia.com/hot/tilt-shift-van-gogh.htm

======
Toshio
It definitely adds aesthetic value, but my untrained eye can definitely detect
that something's not quite right with the world depicted there.

